# New Year site info wanted....please!



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi,

We are looking for a site that is open over the New Year period (30th Dec 10 to 3 Jan 11) that has or is very close (short walk)to a good pub/restaurant, that will take up to 6 M'homes and has reasonable public transport links

Located somewhere in the midlands, ie Notts/Derby ish 

Has electric and preferably hardstanding or well drained firm ground. 

I have a couple of possibilities, ie The Anchor Inn, Gunthorpe, Notts. Or, The Canal Inn, Belper, Derbyshire. Both are in the CCC book as CS

We know the Anchor, but does anyone know the Canal inn?

Hoping you can help? many thanks

Pete


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Just bumping this back to the front just in case anyone can help......?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=288

Are you near the MHFacts new Year Rally


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Mavis,

We were looking for somewhere more central, although the site does look good. I will ask the others.

Pete


----------

